# Fork lock out ?



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

I am still trying to decide on a new bike , a lot of my riding will be on the street , and off road will be trails , nothing extreme , some of the bikes i have been looking dont have lock out on the fork . how important of feature is that ?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Fairly important if you ride mostly on a paved surface...however if you ride mostly offroad, for example like my full suspension you will rarely use lock-out. I don't think I've ever locked out my fork or shock before..but I've never ridden it on a paved surface either


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

I feel lockout is more important for rear suspension that front suspension because of pedal bob. I have lockout on my hard tail but rarely, if ever, use it. However, street riding is the one situation where lockout is most useful.

Personally, I wouldn't base my bike purchase decision on whether or not the fork has lockout. What are the bikes that you're considering?


----------



## speedybacon (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a HT and use my lockout a lot. Lately I have only been able to ride on the street and always have it locked out. Some of the trails I ride have some pavement climbs and I use it for that. I wouldn't call it a small absolute necessity but I can tell a difference.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Why buy suspension if you're going to lock it out? It doesn't eat much energy unless you're out of the saddle. Not having lock-out on your fork should absolutely not deter you from buying a bike that you like.


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

I rarely ever use my lockout.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

zebrahum said:


> Why buy suspension if you're going to lock it out? It doesn't eat much energy unless you're out of the saddle. Not having lock-out on your fork should absolutely not deter you from buying a bike that you like.


I've never locked out my fork. even when riding on the road or cart trails. I just love having the feel of the suspension. kinda cool knowing my FS just floats along...


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Good lockouts have a blow-off anyway so it's not like it's truly locked like a rigid fork. I wouldn't base my bike choice on lockout either.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

wouldn't worry about lockout when you're just starting out....

concentrate on pedaling efficiency - you can get really good at not 'bobbing' as you roll along if your form is correct...

that, or get a FOX Terralogic (i did)


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

I ride road quite a bit because I can ride to my local trails. I used my lockout a lot but the turnkey knob quickly broke


Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> Why buy suspension if you're going to lock it out? It doesn't eat much energy unless you're out of the saddle. Not having lock-out on your fork should absolutely not deter you from buying a bike that you like.


I have 2 full suspension bikes, and for this type of weather in my location, riding off road is simply not possible. All of the trails are completely shot. I am forced to ride the paved paths/road. Locking at least the rear out is pretty nice when I am on the road.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think lock-out is a silly substitute for a good damper.

Even with a good damper, though, you may notice some bob on the road. So, nice for that. But you're only on the road to get to the trail, so whatever.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

The fork having lock out or not should be the last thing on your mind.. what bikes are you considering?


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

I ride on the road a lot also and in very hilly areas.I started using it last time out maybe 5 times I locked out on real steep climbs.I could live without it but used it cause I have it. If I had to reach down and throw a lever I would never use it,but being on the bars makes it easy.I predict I will eventually take the remote off and never lock out again.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> The fork having lock out or not should be the last thing on your mind.. what bikes are you considering?


GIANT Talon 0 , Scott Scale 29 Team


----------



## d.wagner (Feb 7, 2012)

i too am looking at the Scott Scale Team! GREAT bike!


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

Fork Lock outs are kinda like a condom..... Better to have one and not need it, then need it and not have it.

But really its a nice feature but i wouldnt call it a must, Shocks are starting to get smart setting and will compensate/adjust for easy road peddle bob and front forks really only need it for hard pumping on the peddles.

my marzocchi's have it and honestly i use it maybe once or twice a month, and i try and avoid it on trail to work on better climbing techniques.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

zebrahum said:


> Why buy suspension if you're going to lock it out? It doesn't eat much energy unless you're out of the saddle. Not having lock-out on your fork should absolutely not deter you from buying a bike that you like.


yep:thumbsup:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

A lockout is nice, but in no way essential.

A fork will only really pogo around a lot if you get out of the saddle and honk on the bars. If you stay seated and spin a smooth, 80RPM cadence you won't get a lot of unwanted movement.

Some of the cheaper forks aren't all that plush anyway, so the lockout is just costing money that would be spent in better areas IMO.

I'd sooner a smooth, decent quality 100mm fork with no lockout that a crappier 80mm fork with a lockout...


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

I really really wish my fork had a lock out. I have to ride a mile through hilly pavement before I reach my trail. Now I am 220 lbs bare a$$ - using a dart fork... 

If I have read right the XC28 is basically a dart 1 and the XC32 is slightly above a dart 3.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Richard_ said:


> I am still trying to decide on a new bike , a lot of my riding will be on the street , and off road will be trails , nothing extreme , some of the bikes i have been looking dont have lock out on the fork . how important of feature is that ?


If you are riding a bit of road it is a plus, but like others have said, I would not base a purchasing decision on it. There are many more important things to consider on the bike.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks for the responses


----------



## punchdrunkmonkey (Feb 11, 2012)

don't forget to open the lock out when done on the pavement


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

austanian said:


> I really really wish my fork had a lock out. I have to ride a mile through hilly pavement before I reach my trail. Now I am 220 lbs bare a$$ - using a dart fork...
> 
> If I have read right the XC28 is basically a dart 1 and the XC32 is slightly above a dart 3.


You could use a compression damper, not so much a lockout. You can buy a lockout for that thing for cheap though, no luck on a damper.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Richard_ said:


> GIANT Talon 0 , Scott Scale 29 Team


The scot looks better.. the stock fork is nicer 32vs28 mm it also has rebound adjust.. looking around both bikes are sold with lock out by different dealers... the fork having lockout may be a sign that it is higher end even then you should never use it... not even on the streets...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

austanian said:


> I really really wish my fork had a lock out. I have to ride a mile through hilly pavement before I reach my trail. Now I am 220 lbs bare a$$ - using a dart fork...
> 
> If I have read right the XC28 is basically a dart 1 and the XC32 is slightly above a dart 3.


That should take you under five minutes... I really wish I had that short a ride to trails, lockout or no.


----------



## Tails8 (Apr 27, 2010)

The first and only time I've used the lockout is when I bought my bike. I turned it on, thought cool, and haven't used it since. Even when the g/f and I ride the road or canals.. 

Tails


----------

